# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > Older D&D/AD&D and Other Systems >  PL 8 Mutants and Masterminds Builds

## MutantDragon

So, as a companion to my PL 10 (150) thread, I've decided to start a PL 8 (120) thread! Feel free to post your own builds here, too! So let's start off with some builds I've been sitting on for a bit.


*Superman*
PL 8 (120)
STRENGTH 10 STAMINA 10 AGILITY 0
FIGHTING 0 DEXTERITY 0
INTELLIGENCE 0 AWARENESS 0 PRESENCE 0

Skills
Close Combat (Unarmed) 6 (+6)
Ranged Combat (Heat Vision) 6 (+6)
Persuasion 5 (+5)
Perception 7 (+7)
Expertise (Journalism) 5 (+5)
Insight 5 (+5)

Advantages
Move-By-Action, Languages (Kryptonian)

Powers
Invulnerability
Immunity 10 (Life Support) [10]
Impervious Toughness 9 [9]

Faster Than a Speeding Bullet
Supersonic Flight: Flight 9 [18]
	Supersonic Sprint: Speed 9, Quickness 9 [1]

More Powerful Than a Locomotive
Enhanced Strength 3 (Limited to lifting) [3]

More Uses than a Swiss Army Knife
(All effects in this power are arrayed off the damage portion of Strength)
	Heat Vision: Damage 5 (Ranged) [1]
	Arctic Breath: Cone Area Affliction 3 (Resisted by Fortitude, Overcome by Strength, Extra Condition, Limited Degree, Cumulative; Hindered and Vulnerable, Immobile and Defenseless) [1]
	Superhuman Senses: Senses 13 (Vision Penetrates Concealment (Quirk: Cant Penetrate Lead), Accurate Hearing, Analytical Hearing, Extended Hearing, Ultra-Hearing, Lowlight Vision, Microscopic Vision 1, Extended Vision) [1]

Offense
Unarmed +6 (+10 Damage, DC 25)
Heat Vision +6 (+5 Damage, DC 20)
Arctic Breath DC 13 (Affliction 3, DC 13)

Defense
Dodge +6, Parry +6, Toughness +10, Fortitude +10, Will +6



*Gravity Manipulator*
PL 8 (120)
STRENGTH 0 STAMINA 4 AGILITY 0
FIGHTING 0 DEXTERITY 0
INTELLIGENCE 5 AWARENESS 0 PRESENCE 0

Skills
Ranged Combat (Gravity Manipulation) 6 (+6)
Expertise (Science) 6 (+11)
Technology 6 (+11)

Advantages
Inventor, Eidetic Memory, Power Attack

Powers
Gravity Manipulation
Gravity Control: Move Object 10 (Damaging, Increased Mass 6) [36]
	Gravity Well: Move Object 8 (Damaging, Burst Area 2, Limited to moving objects towards the center of the area, Increased Mass 6) [1]
	Anti-Gravity Field: Move Object 8 (Burst Area 3, Limited to moving objects upwards, Increased Mass 6) [1]
	Gravity Crush: Move Object 8 (Damaging, Burst Area 2, Limited to moving objects downwards, Increased Mass 6) [1]

Gravity Adaption
Movement 2 (Environmental Adaption 2: Zero Gravity & High Gravity) [4]

Gravity Flight
Flight 3 [6]

Gravity Field
Protection 6, Impervious 9, Sustained [15]

Gravity Sense
Senses 2 (Gravity Awareness, Ranged) [2]

Offense
Unarmed +0 (+0 Damage, DC 15)
Subjective Gravity +6 (+10 Damage, DC 25)
Gravity Well DC 18 (+8 Damage, DC 23)
Gravity Crush DC 18 (+8 Damage, DC 23)

Defense
Dodge +6, Parry +6, Toughness +10, Fortitude +6, Will +10



*Spider-Man*
PL 8 (120)
STRENGTH 8 STAMINA 6 AGILITY 10
FIGHTING 1 DEXTERITY 1
INTELLIGENCE 4 AWARENESS 0 PRESENCE -1

Skills:
Close Combat (Unarmed) 7 (+8)
Acrobatics 2 (+12)
Ranged Combat (Spider-Web) 7 (+8)
Technology 7 (+11)
Expertise (Science) 7 (+11)

Advantages: 
Great Endurance, Instant Up, Takedown, Inventor

Powers:
Spider-Powers 
Movement 2 (Wall-Crawling 2) [4]
Speed 5 [5]
Leaping 4 (120 feet) [4]
Enhanced Strength 1 (Limited to Lifting) [1]

Spider-Sense
Senses 1 (Danger Sense) [1]
Enhanced Skills 6: Acrobatics 6 (+18) [3]
Enhanced Advantages 4: Evasion, Improved Defense, Improved Initiative, Move-By Action [4]

Web-Shooters (Device, Removable) ---[16]
Web-Line Movement 1 (Swinging) [2]
Spider-Web Ranged Cumulative Affliction 6 (resisted by Dodge, overcome by damage; Hindered and Vulnerable, Defenseless, and Immobilized), Extra Condition, Limited to two degrees [18]
---(20)

Offense:
Unarmed +8 (+8 Damage, DC 23)
Spider-Web +8 (+6 Affliction, DC 16)
Initiative +8 (+14 Spider-Sense)

Defenses:
Dodge +10, Parry +10, Toughness +6, Fortitude +6, Will +8


*Generic Wizard*
PL 8 (120)
STRENGTH 1 STAMINA 3 AGILITY 2
FIGHTING 2 DEXTERITY 2
INTELLIGENCE 1 AWARENESS 5 PRESENCE 0

Skills
Ranged Combat 6 (+8)
Expertise (Magic) 14 (+15)
Treatment 6 (+7)
Perception 5 (+10)
Insight 5 (+10)

Advantages
Ritualist, Trance, Fearless, Assessment, Skill Mastery (Expertise: Magic)

Powers
Charms of Immortality
Immunity 2 (Aging, Disease) [2]

Spells
Arcane Blast: Damage 8 (Ranged, Penetrating 8) [24]
	Magical Construct: Create 8 (Impervious) [1]
	Illusion: Illusion 12 (Visual & Auditory) [1]
	Spell of Healing: Healing 7 (Restorative, Persistent, Stabilize) [1]
	Spell of Mind Seeing: Mind Reading 12 [1]
	Fireball: Damage 8 (Ranged, Burst Area 1) [1]

Magical Shield
Protection 7, Impervious 7, Sustained [14]

Magical Flight
Flight 2 [4]

Offense
Unarmed +2 (+1 Damage, DC 16)
Arcane Blast +8 (+8 Damage, DC 23)
Fireball DC 18 (+8 Damage, DC 23)

Defense
Dodge +6, Parry +6, Toughness +10, Fortitude +6, Will +10



*Impossible to Roleplay Supergenius*
PL 8 (120)
STRENGTH 1 STAMINA 2 AGILITY 0
FIGHTING 2 DEXTERITY 1
INTELLIGENCE 12 AWARENESS 2 PRESENCE 2

Skills
Close Combat (Unarmed) 4 (+6)
Expertise (Science) 6 (+18)
Technology 6 (+18)
Treatment 6 (+18)
Investigation 4 (+16)
Insight 9 (+11)
Persuasion 3 (+5)
Perception 8 (+10)

Advantages
Jack of All Trades, Eidetic Memory, Improvised Tools, Skill Mastery (Science), Skill Mastery (Technology), Skill Mastery (Treatment), Assessment, Inventor, Ultimate Effort (Technology)

Powers
Greatest Mind to Ever Exist
Quickness 30 (Limited to mental tasks) [15]
Comprehend 4 (Languages 4) [8]

Offense
Unarmed +6 (+1 Damage, DC 16)

Defense
Dodge +8, Parry +8, Toughness +2, Fortitude +2, Will + 14



And, yes, I'm aware that some of these aren't quite able to represent what they're built to model. I'm looking at you, low Presence Spider-Man. But, in his case, let's just say it's his socially awkward early career and call it a day, eh?

----------


## MutantDragon

Get ready for a beloved alter ego of a certain six-year-old trouble maker. He's brave. He's daring. He's *SPACEMAN SPIFF!!*

*Spaceman Spiff*
PL 8 (120)
STRENGTH 0 STAMINA 2 AGILITY 2
FIGHTING 5 DEXTERITY 3
INTELLIGENCE 2 AWARENESS 2 PRESENCE 3

Skills
Ranged Combat (Blaster) 7 (+10)
Technology 5 (+7)
Vehicles 8 (+11)
Expertise (Creative Narration) 10 (+12)
Perception 8 (+10)
Persuasion 4 (+7)
Deception 8 (+11)

Advantages
Quick Draw, Improved Initiative, Accurate Attack, All-Out Attack, Equipment 13, Defensive Roll 4, Luck 4, Leadership, Taunt, Inspire, Improved Initiative, Favored Foe (Aliens), Fearless, Daze, Beginners Luck, Benefit 3 (Interstellar Hero, Cipher, Security Clearance), Assessment, Uncanny Dodge, Evasion

Powers
Diminutive Stature
Shrinking 4 (Permanent, Limited to only affecting size and mass ranks, Innate) [3]

Equipment
Blaster [12]
Damage 6 (Ranged)

Spaceship [53]
Large Vehicle: Toughness 10, Defenses 6
Flight 10
	Movement 3 (Space Travel)
Damage 10 (Ranged)

Offense
Unarmed +5 (+0 Damage, DC 15)
Blaster +10 (+6 Damage, DC 21)

Defense
Dodge +10, Parry +10, Toughness +6, Fortitude +6, Will +10




Ok, I had to upscale pretty much everything on this build, and I was really reaching on a lot of it. Filling 120 points was actually pretty difficult. But, here the build is, in all it's glory. Enjoy!

----------


## MutantDragon

Behold, a dragon who can shape change into a human!

*Dragon*
PL 8 (120)
STRENGTH 9 STAMINA 10 AGILITY 0
FIGHTING 0 DEXTERITY 0
INTELLIGENCE 0 AWARENESS 0 PRESENCE 0

Skills
Close Combat (Claws) 6 (+6)
Perception 10 (+10)
Intimidation 2 (+2, +6 after growth)

Advantages
All-Out Attack, Power Attack, Tracking

Powers
Draconic Form
Protection 2 [2]
Flight 5 (Winged) [5]
Growth 8 (Permanent, Innate) [17]
Strength-Based Damage 1 [1]
Immunity 12 (Aging, Fire, Disease) [12]
Senses 5 (Lowlight Vision, Acute Smell, Extended Smell, Analytical Smell, Tracking Smell) [5]

Dragon Fire
Fire Breath: Damage 8 (Cone Area 1) [16]

Human Form
Morph 1 Linked to Shrinking 8 (Limited to only altering size and mass ranks) [13]

Offense
Claws +6 (+10 Damage, DC 27)
Fire Breath DC 19 (+9 Damage, DC 24)
Fire Blast DC 19 (+9 Damage, DC 24)

Defense
Dodge +4, Parry +4, Toughness +12, Fortitude +10, Will +6

----------

